# Roxul or blue styrofoam for shed?



## Killavolt (Sep 29, 2015)

I just realized there would be quite a bit of air space on the exterior side of the insulation because of the pleated nature of the boards.

Perhaps I should just stick with my original plan and leave whatever gaps in the boards unsealed to allow the structure to breathe behind the insulation.


----------



## Killavolt (Sep 29, 2015)

Anybody have any thoughts on whether I should caulk along all the boards sealing up the gaps to the outside, or should I leave them open, as small as they are, to allow that minute amount of airflow?

Is the air space behind the insulation sufficient to prevent mold growth?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Outside is stained vs. painted so the ability to dry out should be fine. 

Most of your moisture issues as a result of condensation and other problems are going to come from interior moisture in the winter months as it pertains to your climate. 

Some foam board that is cut to fit and sealed wouldn't be a bad thing in my opinion, but I am not sure it will be that much benefit either. 

Roxul is moisture insensitive so just filling the bays and installing the drywall to ADA standard is probably a good fit.


----------



## Killavolt (Sep 29, 2015)

Windows on Wash said:


> Outside is stained vs. painted so the ability to dry out should be fine.
> 
> Most of your moisture issues as a result of condensation and other problems are going to come from interior moisture in the winter months as it pertains to your climate.
> 
> ...


I have an in wall heater for the winter months, but I don't necessarily intend on keeping it room temp, just somewhere above freezing.


----------

